# PSA.........Its back.......Reverb tuner $2



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

For those that missed it first time around........Reverb clip-on tuner $2.00 CAD

Regards,


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Just ordered 3- great gifts for young musicians!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

WannabeGood said:


> For those that missed it first time around........Reverb clip-on tuner $2.00 CAD
> 
> 
> Regards,


Dammit. I just spent about 20 bucks on a new one. I guess that means I threw away about six craft beers


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

link?


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Hope this works: 

"Reverb Canada" <[email protected]>

Limited time offer..........till 10:55 pm tonight.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Reverb Clip-On Tuner (Canada exclusive)


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Just ordered 3- great gifts for young musicians!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I got 3 (the max) from the last batch, they will be given during the holidays.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I missed it last time, but ordered mine this time.
Always good to have a back up or two...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, I just got in on this offer!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just placed my order! Tks for the heads up!!!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> I agree. I got 3 (the max) from the last batch


I guess there is no max. this time? I ordered 5 for $10.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I guess there is no max. this time? I ordered 5 for $10.


They will email you and issue a reimbursement. 

Unless at 10 box it starts back being financially doable for them to give free shipping? 

Or do they not have free shipping this time?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

$10 each now with free shipping.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> $10 each now with free shipping.


Still not a bad price...
But $2 is better, obviously.

We'll see how long it takes to get here.
Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> They will email you and issue a reimbursement.
> 
> Unless at 10 box it starts back being financially doable for them to give free shipping?
> 
> Or do they not have free shipping this time?


That was with free shipping. For $2 each on the deal that ended Wed. night.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, Jamdog was correct. I just got a $4 refund. And a note that said the limit is actually 1 but they would allow me 3 due to the 'enthusiasm shown'.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Well, Jamdog was correct. I just got a $4 refund. And a note that said the limit is actually 1 but they would allow me 3 due to the 'enthusiasm shown'.


Hmm. I ordered 3 off the bat and never heard about any limit. It's just how many seemed right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Got mine in the mail today...woohoo!


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> Got mine in the mail today...woohoo!


Got mine on Friday. Seems pretty good quality for $2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Got mine in the mail today...woohoo!


Got mine this week as well
The adjustability to see it isn.t as good as some others--but for $2 I won't complain.
It will come in handy as a spare or extra.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

zontar said:


> Got mine this week as well
> The adjustability to see it isn.t as good as some others--but for $2 I won't complain.
> It will come in handy as a spare or extra.


Agreed. It works great for my daughter's ukulele and she loves it...bonus points for dad!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Agreed. It works great for my daughter's ukulele and she loves it...bonus points for dad!


Well it does have a ukulele setting...


----------

